# Wood Firmwares v1.42



## Another World (Dec 13, 2011)

Wood has been updated to v1.42. Please see the change log for more information.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Interface:*
> last launched rom selected after restart.
> *Compatibility:*
> 'petz fantasy - moonlight magic (usa)' fixed.
> ...






Wood R4 v1.42 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.42 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.42 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Snailface (Dec 13, 2011)

1.*42*

Lol, the Goblin was probably looking forward to this version.
(programmers seems to like the number 42  )

Speaking of looking forward, I've been wondering lately how much longer the Goblin will update Wood . . . Would've been a good interview question.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Dec 13, 2011)

i tried the update tool from the r4 card itself, but it shows the latest firmware already being installed. does it take this a couple of hours to be available to update through the r4 card?


----------



## pilladoll (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks for the update!!!!!

I think I`ll update later via wi-fi.


----------



## denieru7 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks as always, YWG


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 13, 2011)

R4 will never die! thanks again ywg


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 13, 2011)

Aweesome job YWG


----------



## KevFan (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks YWG for the update


----------



## theunfoundsolace (Dec 15, 2011)

*With this update is it safe to use my R4i on my 3DS?*


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 15, 2011)

theunfoundsolace said:


> *With this update is it safe to use my R4i on my 3DS?*


Yes.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 15, 2011)

theunfoundsolace said:


> *With this update is it safe to use my R4i on my 3DS?*


The firmware used (wood r4) doesn't matter. If your r4i's bootstrap is updated to work on your 3ds, it'll run. If not, it won't.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 15, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> theunfoundsolace said:
> 
> 
> > *With this update is it safe to use my R4i on my 3DS?*
> ...



Dude, he's worried about the "3DS will get bricked with a flash cart" myth.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 15, 2011)

jimmyemunoz said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > theunfoundsolace said:
> ...


Why did he/she post here then? @[email protected]

I was supposing he/she was asking if wood r4 v1.42 would make his/her r4i card operable on a 3ds....


----------



## LuisPedroCobos (Dec 16, 2011)

I heard there was an r4 version compatible with the r4i sdhc dual core white (http://www.mod-chip.com/nintendo-3ds/r4-sdhc-dual-core-p-229.html), I used to have it but i lost my previous sd card... can any one tell me where to download it....


----------



## kineticUk (Dec 16, 2011)

r4ids.cn team Re: woodr4igold

Has the ez3in1 gba loading bug been fixed in your woodr4igold yet?

When will you release a wood r4igold version that isn't f***in' broken?
_(I have now waited 12 months for a fix and I cannot help but be angry)_
r4ids.cn support sucks... I'd get more help runnin' outside into my street and shoutin' for it...sort it out for f***s sake, what do I have to do?

Sorry that was unfair of me to say, I can wait for a fix and thanks tranfeer for keeping me informed.


----------



## tranfeer (Dec 17, 2011)

kineticUK, just take it easy. They are fixing this bug reported by you. Just give them some time.
Besides, thank you for your reporting.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 17, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.42
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.42
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.42


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------

